# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Newsletter

## NikosD.

Από σήμερα 2/11/05 υπάρχει στο e-psychology ένα newsletter στο οποίο μπορείτε να γραφτείτε (δωρεάν) ώστε να λαμβάνετε σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ενημέρωση για νέα άρθρα που προστίθενται στην ιστοσελίδα αλλά και προτάσεις για εργαστήρια, σεμινάρια και ημερίδες που λαμβάνουν χώρα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## NikosD.

Δυστυχώς, εξαιτίας κάποιου σφάλματος κατά τη διαχείρηση της ιστοσελίδας, χάθηκε όλη η βάση του newsletter.
Ζητώ συγνώμη γι αυτό και σας παρακαλώ, όσοι επιθυμείτε, να κάνετε ένα κόπο και να ξανα-εγγραφείτε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NikosD.

το newsletter που αφορά το φόρουμ του e-psychology.gr, 
εμφανίζει προβλήματα κατά την αποστολή ενημερωτικών e-mails.

Προτείνω λοιπόν σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται να λαμβάνουν ενημέρωση για ανανεώσεις στην ιστοσελίδα, νέα άρθρα, προτεινόμενα εργαστήρια, σεμινάρια κτλ,
να εγγραφούν στο newsletter που υπάρχει στην κεντρική σελίδα του e-psychology (όχι του φόρουμ) στο μέσο της δεξιάς στήλης.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

